# Woodhaven Half-Blind Router Table Dovetail Jig w/Bit



## loiblb (Jul 6, 2015)

I need to make small drawers. I have been looking at the Woodhaven 7650 Small Half-Blind Router Table Dovetail Jig. It comes with the bit it needs.

Anyone use this jig?


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

If just a few, just do them by hand.


----------

